# MF,2640 gearbox problems..



## mollytina (Oct 24, 2009)

Help help help, i have a MF 2640, which has no drive pto, arms, etc all work, but no drive goes through all the gears whether the clutch is pressed or not, please help, cheers Chris...


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Whew sounds like a visit to the dealer is in order.

 Al


----------



## mollytina (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds like lots of money to me..:dazed:


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Maybe it is as simple as a key shearing. I don't know a thing about that model. Ask some thing about a massey mustang.

 Al


----------

